

Ask HN: What companies are hiring remote Rails developers? - atomical

I'm in the job hunt myself and curious what is out there for someone with a lot of experience with Rails and working remotely.
======
dwynings
Checkout: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913997>

